# military/patriotic blanks



## flipnswim (Oct 6, 2013)

i recently found a pen on Marine Corps Store, Community, Blog | Grunt.com | Sgt Grit - Marine Corps Store, its a gold bolt action pen with an acrylic blank that has an eagle globe and anchor on it so i was looking for blanks with the insignia of each of the branches of service and havent had any luck... does anyone know where i might find what im looking for or at least something similar?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 6, 2013)

Go to Exotic Blanks and search for Armed Forces.

Should be exactly what you are after.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 6, 2013)

Wood-n-Whimsies just introduced a Marine Corps Inlay blank and it look pretty sharp!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Oct 6, 2013)

Did you see the price on the bolt action -WOW

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## Monty (Oct 6, 2013)

Leatherman1998 said:


> Did you see the price on the bolt action -WOW
> 
> Levi Woodard
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


That one is a little high while the 50 cal is only $20. Go figure.


----------



## flipnswim (Oct 6, 2013)

yeah the price of the bolt action is absolutely ridiculous my bolt actions go for about $60 and nobody complains but there hand done .50 is actually like $80... thats stupid to

thanks for the help guys i appreciate it. if you find anything else please let me know


----------



## edstreet (Oct 7, 2013)

I am not fully clear on what you are looking for in the 'patriotic' section of the title as all I saw mentioned was military branch insignia which matches the 'military' section of the topic.   The two words are not exclusive and they are vastly different realms and meaning.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is an Iraq Campaign pen that I made. I cast the colors, and laminated the blank.


----------

